# The Canon EOS M50 Mark II has been partially discontinued in Japan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2022)

> Canon has added another discontinuation to their EOS M camera lineup, this time it’s the Canon EOS M50 Mark II, the bestselling EOS M camera. It has been confirmed that the body only kit has been discontinued by Canon Japan, with only the “Double Zoom” kit remaining current.
> It’s quite rare for Canon to discontinue products before a replacement is announced, but it has happened. We don’t think this is one of those cases, but time will tell.
> This follows the discontinuation of the EOS M6 Mark II in May and more recently the EOS M200.
> There should be inventory of the EOS M50 Mark II for a few months at least and some dealers may decide to split up their “Dual Zoom” kits to sell only the bodies.
> We do believe that the EOS R100 will fill the void left by the end of the EOS M lineup and we’re really hoping that Canon releases some of the better EOS M lenses in an RF mount.



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 28, 2022)

I’m hoping for both an M300 with eye-AF in servo and USB-C charging as well as an R100.

The M300 would be for using with all the EF-M lenses I have and as a pocketable camera, the R100 would be more for bringing on business trips and hikes.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I’m hoping for both an M300 with eye-AF in servo and USB-C charging as well as an R100.
> 
> The M300 would be for using with all the EF-M lenses I have and as a pocketable camera, the R100 would be more for bringing on business trips and hikes.


There will never be an M300.


----------



## flaviojzk (Oct 28, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There will never be an M300


I agree. Just wonder if in addition to the R100 they are also going to release an entry level, small lightweight camera with a viewfinder, to replace the M50. That’s definitely not the R10 unless they significantly drop its price. Or perhaps this a vlogger’s market now and for that type of camera nobody cares about a VF anymore anyways…


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2022)

flaviojzk said:


> I agree. Just wonder if in addition to the R100 they are also going to release an entry level, small lightweight camera with a viewfinder, to replace the M50. That’s definitely not the R10 unless they significantly drop its price. Or perhaps this a vlogger’s market now and for that type of camera nobody cares about a VF anymore anyways…


I agree with you there, and I also think that EVFs aren't going to appear in every camera. Rumors suggest that the R100 will get some kind of new flippy screen, but I'm not sure what that means. They can also sell you an external EVF if you really want one.


----------



## SnowMiku (Oct 28, 2022)

I wonder how long it will take for them to discontinue the duel lens kit? I'm surprised they have discontinued the body only M50II, but I guess most of that market would just want to have the lenses included anyway. With my M5 I personally prefer the EF-M 18-150mm for the convenience.
I wouldn't be surprised if they discontinue the EF-M-EF adapter sometime soon.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 28, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they discontinue the EF-M-EF adapter sometime soon.


I would.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 28, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I agree with you there, and I also think that EVFs aren't going to appear in every camera. Rumors suggest that the R100 will get some kind of new flippy screen, but I'm not sure what that means. They can also sell you an external EVF if you really want one.


I really dislike builtin EVFs on these smaller sized cameras. The one on the M50 is especially bad, any slight off-axis viewing distorts it greatly. And the whole experience is like staring into a dim pinhole. The same display is used on the RP, but with much better optics in front of it, which made it actually pleasant to use.
The external EVF on my M6II gets the job done, but I wouldn't miss it if I misplaced of broke it.

Since the shutter dial on my M6II is acting up and the store I bought it from refuses an RMA since it "sounds like software, try reinstalling the firmware", I'm looking forward to having a replacement that is a similar size, or smaller. And before you say "Fuji!", that *starts* at being twice as expensive as the Canon equivalent and it only gets more expensive from there.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 28, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I really dislike builtin EVFs on these smaller sized cameras. The one on the M50 is especially bad, any slight off-axis viewing distorts it greatly. And the whole experience is like staring into a dim pinhole. The same display is used on the RP, but with much better optics in front of it, which made it actually pleasant to use.
> The external EVF on my M6II gets the job done, but I wouldn't miss it if I misplaced of broke it.
> 
> Since the shutter dial on my M6II is acting up and the store I bought it from refuses an RMA since it "sounds like software, try reinstalling the firmware", I'm looking forward to having a replacement that is a similar size, or smaller. And before you say "Fuji!", that *starts* at being twice as expensive as the Canon equivalent and it only gets more expensive from there.



I tend to agree. I bought the M6 II with the external viewfinder, put it on, and basically left it in place. I actually prefer it. And of course if I ever have to pack the camera in a tight space and that viewfinder sticks up too much, I can remove it.

What was irritating to me was the camera came by itself, or as a kit with the viewfinder _and_ one or the other of two lenses I either already had or just wasn't interested in. No option to buy camera and viewfinder. Not only was I irked, but also the owner of the store who sold it to me, who went to some sort of event put on by Canon to explain their plans for the camera, and he challenged them on that very point, and they basically blew him off.

Canon _hates_ it when people resell their kit lenses--to the point now where kits often don't save any money--but in this case they gave me no alternative. I would have happily bought a kit _without_ the part I didn't want and _not_ sold it...but they didn't even give me that option so tough sh*t, Canon.


----------



## shadow (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks for informing us, though it is truly disappointing. So back in May, Rudy the PR guy wasn't informed when he said what he did about the M50.


----------



## beccanovak (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks for the update!
-Becca N
Roanoke Wedding Photographer


----------



## Maps (Oct 29, 2022)

For a second there I thought the M mount, which hasn't seen a lens released in what... 6 years?, had its last major camera released in 2019, and has sold _very well_ during some of Canon's _least _profitable years was in trouble, but then I reread the post and suddenly it occurs to me...

*M* *M*ay, the month the M6MkII was discontinued
*5 *What month is May...? Of course it's the *5*th month!
*0 **O*ctober is the current month!
*M * Who completed their takeover of Twitter on the same day the M50mkII was discontinued? Elon *M*usk.
*K *If we take the M200, remove the M and the last 0, we get 20, subtract 1 and that's 19. What's the 19th element? Potassium... or *K*!
*3 *What year is it next year? 202*3*!

There you have it, conclusive and irrefutable proof that the M50mk3 is coming in 2023. See? Everything's fine.... EVERYTHING IS FINE! 

All kidding aside, I still really like the original M50, and will continue to use it when I need to go ultralight, as long as it holds up. But I'm also able to separate my love for the M mount from the fact... ugh... okay my _opinion _that Canon effectively shut down the M system 3 years ago.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 30, 2022)

Maps said:


> For a second there I thought the M mount, which hasn't seen a lens released in what... 6 years?, had its last major camera released in 2019, and has sold _very well_ during some of Canon's _least _profitable years was in trouble, but then I reread the post and suddenly it occurs to me...
> 
> *M* *M*ay, the month the M6MkII was discontinued
> *5 *What month is May...? Of course it's the *5*th month!
> ...


You should consider a new career as C Anon


----------



## shadow (Oct 30, 2022)

So today, I went out and bought a back-up but this time he M50ii. 9 left in stock locally, and said probably no more coming. I will get another 22mm and maybe the 32 or the Sigma 30mm and 56mm. Decided against R system for now and R10 (until Canon figures out this RF-S.) The dealer even laughed when I asked him about the R series for APSC, they said Canon is repeating same mistake Sony did when they entering the market - so I don't know that history either or what transpired. The vast majority of this stores Sony sales are low end ZV-E10's. Looking at the FX-30 in 6 months ... maybe...

I noticed the R10 with kit lens is one of the top sellers now in Japan, I guess the kit lens will be fine for those who did buy them. 

Also bought my first E mount zoom, a really nice power zoom lens 18-105, F 4.0, E mount for my A6400. $660. Canon offers nothing afaik comparable for APSC.

So, general question @neuroanatomist- you have been helpful with history to me, what wild guess would you say for most Canon sales say of past 20 years of DSLR's and now MILC's those customers never buy another lens other than the kit lens? I wonder how many % wise of M50's sold for youtubers and those customers never spent any more money on other lens? If Canon's profit as said here is in the lens (and customers never buy a prime) and even if this M50 has been a best seller but low margin- seems logical to move on to the R mount as posted here say the "R100". I get it, if they make $200 a unit versus 2-3x that on RF $2-3k primes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2022)

shadow said:


> So, general question @neuroanatomist- you have been helpful with history to me, what wild guess would you say for most Canon sales say of past 20 years of DSLR's and now MILC's those customers never buy another lens other than the kit lens?


Canon’s tens-of-millions ‘milestone’ announcements of bodies and lenses sold suggest a ratio of 1.4 lenses per body. When you factor in the popularity of 2-lens kits, it does seem that most buyers get only the kit lens(es).


----------



## shadow (Oct 30, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon’s tens-of-millions ‘milestone’ announcements of bodies and lenses sold suggest a ratio of 1.4 lenses per body. When you factor in the popularity of 2-lens kits, it does seem that most buyers get only the kit lens(es).


Thanks! I didn't know that only a fraction of buyers buy so few extra lens if you look at the total market. So, that makes sense from a business perspective I wonder how many M50 buyers also bought the 22mm which is 33% of the M500 cost or the 32mm for $500 at nearly cost of M50 body only (before recent discounts) very few and once the recent years iPhones say 11-13 with 3 camera lens came along, why bother? 

Canon now drops M, moves to all R, and changes business focus mostly to mid higher end, more profitable segment yet quite below the Ferrari rung of the ladder where Leica and Hasselblad sit, so prosumer market? As a business decision with sales volumes post 2012 way off peak, needed to refocus. 

That Sony ZV-1F will be a 2 year experiment imo. An R100 also, and perhaps could be the end of all small, hobby cameras since the M50 even as a best seller isn't enough revenue and market share continually chewed off by Smartphones. Unless of course the wild card that Canon targets some market driven functions in smartphone imaging functions so consumers get better photos or equal cloud based, AI icloud like features from their cameras. 

It would be interesting if Canon made some sort of larger sensor(s)and larger diameter lens all-in-one yet in a smaller pocket size but with connectivity, onboard memory, no EVF, no moving parts like the powershot models but better imaging than say an iPhone. Less internal parts, consolidated miniaturized DSP chip, less ribbon cables, etc. and thin 3000ma Li-ion batteries like cell phones.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 30, 2022)

"It’s quite rare for Canon to discontinue products before a replacement is announced, but it has happened. We don’t think this is one of those cases, but time will tell."

I am pretty sure that Canon discontinued the 7Dii before releasing the R7


----------



## victorshikhman (Oct 31, 2022)

shadow said:


> Canon now drops M, moves to all R, and changes business focus mostly to mid higher end, more profitable segment yet quite below the Ferrari rung of the ladder where Leica and Hasselblad sit, so prosumer market? As a business decision with sales volumes post 2012 way off peak, needed to refocus.


Except... RF-S. If only they had pursued the original full frame RF-only strategy. Remember the original plan? To have a full frame camera at a $750 price point, or even below? Maybe the pandemic/inflation etc killed it. Or maybe they saw Nikon's success with the Z50 and wanted a piece of the sub-FF action, not to mention hitting that 7DII birder demographic, with its deep wallets.


----------



## shadow (Oct 31, 2022)

victorshikhman said:


> Except... RF-S. If only they had pursued the original full frame RF-only strategy. Remember the original plan? To have a full frame camera at a $750 price point, or even below? Maybe the pandemic/inflation etc killed it. Or maybe they saw Nikon's success with the Z50 and wanted a piece of the sub-FF action, not to mention hitting that 7DII birder demographic, with its deep wallets.


Interesting, no idea about a $750 FF. The pandemic certainly has disrupted everything. Actually until a few months ago I never paid any attention, started lurking here and trying to decide on Canon or Sony, so glad I waited after seeing the R10 in May, I was getting excited too and subscribed here. I was going to buy into the R system until seeing available stock here and lack of low F number lenses- just those huge $2k ones only in stock here for FF. My EF's are not great, so likely not buying more of them either. No RF-S prime lenses right now and the blocking 3rd party for me was a deal breaker, so bought the Sony A6400 a few weeks ago, Sony has plenty of decent ASPC lenses available right now, not just hoping for. Got kicked in the head 2 days ago with this thread on M50 and M mount, so was happy I could buy a second M50 as I love the size and weight and balance, and for in house video I do. I am at a disadvantage as not in the US, and local stock is spotty, import tax and paperwork nonsense is ridiculous too. Time will tell what happens, but I feel this low end of market I am in will be ignored and smartphones take it over. Did you see the Sony ZV-1F? To me, a GoPro is better. Hopefully Canon offers something better than Sony and get cheaper RF-S lenses from modified M mounts next year. I really like all the small Canon cameras I have owned. I am going to start looking for more bargain used lens around locally, so far only kit lenses.


----------



## victorshikhman (Oct 31, 2022)

shadow said:


> Interesting, no idea about a $750 FF. The pandemic certainly has disrupted everything. Actually until a few months ago I never paid any attention, started lurking here and trying to decide on Canon or Sony, so glad I waited after seeing the R10 in May, I was getting excited too and subscribed here. I was going to buy into the R system until seeing available stock here and lack of low F number lenses- just those huge $2k ones only in stock here for FF. My EF's are not great, so likely not buying more of them either. No RF-S prime lenses right now and the blocking 3rd party for me was a deal breaker, so bought the Sony A6400 a few weeks ago, Sony has plenty of decent ASPC lenses available right now, not just hoping for. Got kicked in the head 2 days ago with this thread on M50 and M mount, so was happy I could buy a second M50 as I love the size and weight and balance, and for in house video I do. I am at a disadvantage as not in the US, and local stock is spotty, import tax and paperwork nonsense is ridiculous too. Time will tell what happens, but I feel this low end of market I am in will be ignored and smartphones take it over. Did you see the Sony ZV-1F? To me, a GoPro is better. Hopefully Canon offers something better than Sony and get cheaper RF-S lenses from modified M mounts next year. I really like all the small Canon cameras I have owned. I am going to start looking for more bargain used lens around locally, so far only kit lenses.


Used market is usually the place to go, no matter where you are. Almost all these cameras are way overbuilt for how people use them, so chances of getting a good condition body are high. I might pick up an m6ii or m50ii used with a couple lenses for my next abroad trip. Was looking at a small Fuji, Olympus or Panasonic model, but prices on even 8 year old models are still so high, and there's a lot to like about small Canon cameras. 

The only reason I never bought into M was lack of IBIS. Of all the technologies to introduce in a consumer-level body, IBIS is by far the most needed and useful. Pros know how to get sharp photos. Amateurs struggle with blurry pics and give up in frustration, using their iphone instead. IBIS should be a standard feature. No one in sub-$1k category cares about new sensors. Just reuse the 80D sensor forever, it's fine! Spend the money on computation and IBIS.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 31, 2022)

victorshikhman said:


> Used market is usually the place to go, no matter where you are. Almost all these cameras are way overbuilt for how people use them, so chances of getting a good condition body are high. I might pick up an m6ii or m50ii used with a couple lenses for my next abroad trip. Was looking at a small Fuji, Olympus or Panasonic model, but prices on even 8 year old models are still so high, and there's a lot to like about small Canon cameras.
> 
> The only reason I never bought into M was lack of IBIS. Of all the technologies to introduce in a consumer-level body, IBIS is by far the most needed and useful. Pros know how to get sharp photos. Amateurs struggle with blurry pics and give up in frustration, using their iphone instead. IBIS should be a standard feature. No one in sub-$1k category cares about new sensors. Just reuse the 80D sensor forever, it's fine! Spend the money on computation and IBIS.


I was about to argue that most EF-M lenses have IS, but I used an R7 last week and that has an 'auto-level horizon' feature that uses IBIS. That improved my pictures a lot, since I was on a very flat island in a big lake 

My M6II already has a software auto-level for video, it would be nice if something similar would come to stills as well, it could be an extra metadata field for RAWs.


----------



## grantmasterflash (Oct 31, 2022)

SteveC said:


> I tend to agree. I bought the M6 II with the external viewfinder, put it on, and basically left it in place. I actually prefer it. And of course if I ever have to pack the camera in a tight space and that viewfinder sticks up too much, I can remove it.
> 
> What was irritating to me was the camera came by itself, or as a kit with the viewfinder _and_ one or the other of two lenses I either already had or just wasn't interested in. No option to buy camera and viewfinder. Not only was I irked, but also the owner of the store who sold it to me, who went to some sort of event put on by Canon to explain their plans for the camera, and he challenged them on that very point, and they basically blew him off.
> 
> Canon _hates_ it when people resell their kit lenses--to the point now where kits often don't save any money--but in this case they gave me no alternative. I would have happily bought a kit _without_ the part I didn't want and _not_ sold it...but they didn't even give me that option so tough sh*t, Canon.


My M6 II EVF stays on unless I'm transporting it. It's easy to pop it off and drop the camera and a couple of lenses into a tiny sling bag but once I'm taking photos the EVF goes back on and I don't take it off. I kind of wish someone would have reverse engineered the hot shoe and made a 3rd party, higher resolution and larger EVF with an eye cup. I spend most of my time using my hand to cup the EVF to keep light out so I can see.


----------



## grantmasterflash (Oct 31, 2022)

Does this officially mean that EF-M is dead? Probably. This also means that stock on the M50 II is within sellable numbers and the R100 is close to being released. How excited are we to go to a Camera that essentially uses lenses the size of EF adapted ones? Not at all. Even if they get the R100 body as small as an M6 II the lenses (even EF-S) are much larger. I'll keep using my EF-M stuff until it finally dies (and my G5X II for travel) and at that point the industry will have changed anyway. I'd actually rather have an update to the G5X II over an update to EF-M because I use it every day. Better EVF, DPAF, faster lens, EVF sensor actually where my face is etc...


----------



## victorshikhman (Oct 31, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> My M6II already has a software auto-level for video, it would be nice if something similar would come to stills as well, it could be an extra metadata field for RAWs.


Doesn't the m50ii have a digital ibis for stills? Or video only? Thought I saw that somewhere recently. Anyway, there's no question, any ibis is better than no ibis, especially for amateurs and travel photography, where you may be in low light situations but on the move and don't wanna be working on your shots and chimping. Personally, I've never found lens IS super effective for stills, but I'm using older EF-S IS lenses, with likely lower (2-3?) stops of compensation. Oddly, the best IS lens I've got is probably the 18-135 nano USM, but I only use it for video lol. It gets so slow, though, maybe it wouldn't matter much for darker settings compared to a 1.8 prime. When we're talking 6 stops of on-sensor IBIS, with up to 8 stops with lens IS, like on some of the Nikon and Olympus cameras... My goodness. Imagine handholding a one second exposure like it was nothing. That's how it should be in consumer grade cameras, IMO. IBIS should not be exclusive to super users. Stop punishing entry level users with learning curves. Just give them a good end use experience, and save money elsewhere.


----------



## shadow (Oct 31, 2022)

victorshikhman said:


> Used market is usually the place to go, no matter where you are. Almost all these cameras are way overbuilt for how people use them, so chances of getting a good condition body are high. I might pick up an m6ii or m50ii used with a couple lenses for my next abroad trip. Was looking at a small Fuji, Olympus or Panasonic model, but prices on even 8 year old models are still so high, and there's a lot to like about small Canon cameras.
> 
> The only reason I never bought into M was lack of IBIS. Of all the technologies to introduce in a consumer-level body, IBIS is by far the most needed and useful. Pros know how to get sharp photos. Amateurs struggle with blurry pics and give up in frustration, using their iphone instead. IBIS should be a standard feature. No one in sub-$1k category cares about new sensors. Just reuse the 80D sensor forever, it's fine! Spend the money on computation and IBIS.


There are dozens of YT channel creator help videos targeting newbies for the M50, many are well done. Except now if they do discontinue the line completely, and anyone buys it now, they should be warned. I agree all the sensor comparison nonsense isn't for the under $1k buyers. The weather sealing is another consideration, so M50 isn't for all. GoPros address the stabilization issue for many. The M50 is such a cool camera, really might also buy the M62.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 1, 2022)

shadow said:


> There are dozens of YT channel creator help videos targeting newbies for the M50, many are well done. Except now if they do discontinue the line completely, and anyone buys it now, they should be warned. I agree all the sensor comparison nonsense isn't for the under $1k buyers. The weather sealing is another consideration, so M50 isn't for all. GoPros address the stabilization issue for many. The M50 is such a cool camera, really might also buy the M62.


I can't recomend the M6-II strongly enough.
And as long as we're mentioning cameras whose name doesn't begin with C, I have an Olympus Tough on my not-urgent-but-nice-to-have list for the rare cases I might want to do something underwater.


----------



## shadow (Nov 1, 2022)

SteveC said:


> I can't recomend the M6-II strongly enough.
> And as long as we're mentioning cameras whose name doesn't begin with C, I have an Olympus Tough on my not-urgent-but-nice-to-have list for the rare cases I might want to do something underwater.


Is it much better than the M50ii? I didn't like the non articulated screen but I wanted to get it anyway, but no more stock locally.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 1, 2022)

shadow said:


> Is it much better than the M50ii? I didn't like the non articulated screen but I wanted to get it anyway, but no more stock locally.


For AF, yes, it’s very much better. And it charges over USB!


----------



## Abbuzze (Nov 2, 2022)

Wow that's quick. I thought Canon would keep selling the M series for a little longer. Mainly because the RF-S lineup is a bad joke. The 18-45 kit is just ridiculous.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 2, 2022)

shadow said:


> Is it much better than the M50ii? I didn't like the non articulated screen but I wanted to get it anyway, but no more stock locally.



I held out, hoping for an M5 mark II that would (probably) have had the articulating screen, then finally gave up and bought the M6-II. Good thing I did, because the M5-I| is a unicorn.


----------



## shadow (Nov 3, 2022)

Abbuzze said:


> Wow that's quick. I thought Canon would keep selling the M series for a little longer. Mainly because the RF-S lineup is a bad joke. The 18-45 kit is just ridiculous.


2015 I believe was the first M model I think. All the hype over the R10 didn't bring with it APSC lens, it makes no sense to have $996 body and few AF FF Primes those $2000+ lens. I hope they address this RF-S issue and not continue to push for more models without it. 

I went over all my project receipts for M50's and Sony A6400 and all lenses and all misc stuff like cables, extra batteries, lens filters, capture device, memory cards, tripods, etc was somewhat shocked I have now gotten ~$7k total in both systems- most since April. 20% of that was markup for shipping, customs, import taxes added in by local distributors. Most if it was offered at online US prices. I don't know which additional lenses I will buy, before they stop making them. Both are certainly is cheaper than FF. BH only has the M6ii with kit lens, now all body only are gone.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 3, 2022)

shadow said:


> 2015 I believe was the first M model I think.[..]


The original M was introduced in 2012 for around €800, I got it in 2013 after Canon heavily discounted it to €250 and released a firmware with *much* improved AF. That was a few weeks before our honeymoon, the M+22mm was used a lot more than the 7D on that trip.

The downside of the small size is that it will also fit in a large coffee cup. The Dubai subway has a 'no food or drink visible' policy, so I stupidly put the cup in my bag. That was right before the flight back and travel insurance reimbursed enough to get a replacement body


----------



## shadow (Nov 3, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> The original M was introduced in 2012 for around €800, I got it in 2013 after Canon heavily discounted it to €250 and released a firmware with *much* improved AF. That was a few weeks before our honeymoon, the M+22mm was used a lot more than the 7D on that trip.
> 
> The downside of the small size is that it will also fit in a large coffee cup. The Dubai subway has a 'no food or drink visible' policy, so I stupidly put the cup in my bag. That was right before the flight back and travel insurance reimbursed enough to get a replacement body


Small cameras sure are great though. My SD750 is all scratched from keys in my pocket after all the years of usage, now 15 years I guess and one of two batteries hold a charge for quite awhile. Lower res videos though.

I had that happen too, travelling to EU and was in an international transfer lounge at the airport and bought a new "duty free" Samsung Tablet for $300. I opened it, started to play around with it, set it up and then walked away and my girlfriend started to play with it, she knew I wouldn't like that so opened a fast food bag and drank half the coca cola without closing the plastic lid. Then placed the tablet in it. We needed to move to our gate so I grabbed the bag and carried it off to the boarding gate not knowing this was inside. Noticed dripping from bag, sat down and opened the bag to discover the new tablet was covered from leaking soft drink into the edges enough to damage it. Wouldn't turn on or boot, removed that huge battery and the mess it was everywhere. So, in haste and really upset about the loss, threw it in the trash with disgust.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 13, 2022)

Big mount + No good lenses + needs small svelte body to replace the former.
= good luck. And no ibis is practically guaranteed.

I feel like they will do SOMETHING interesting with it - however there's a much larger chance its gonna be as barebones as all get out. We Will see.


----------

